# Has anybody seen the new Burger King commercial?



## abckidsmom (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't find a link to it anywhere, but it was a female medic sitting on the back bumper of an ambulance singing about how great the breakfast sandwich is, and then her partner finishing the song and shutting the door to the back of the truck, revealing a man immobilized to a backboard, leaned against a light pole saying something like, "OK, *now* can you take me to the hospital?"

<slaps forehead>

I hate commercials like this.  In searching for the thing on youtube, I found that many, many of BKs commercials turn out to piss off some group of people, so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## EMS49393 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well good, aside from the crappy food that is not even remotely healthy for you, I have another reason to boycott BK.  I haven't seen it but I'm always looking to strengthen my argument to stay out of those nasty places.

Was it a fat medic?  I bet that sandwich has half the recommended caloric intake for a regular sized female, and probably twice the recommended fat.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 30, 2010)

EMS49393 said:


> Well good, aside from the crappy food that is not even remotely healthy for you, I have another reason to boycott BK.  I haven't seen it but I'm always looking to strengthen my argument to stay out of those nasty places.
> 
> Was it a fat medic?  I bet that sandwich has half the recommended caloric intake for a regular sized female, and probably twice the recommended fat.



They both appeared physically fit.


----------



## CAO (Sep 30, 2010)

I got your back.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejawJVHPjLQ

Forgot how to embed....too much school learnin'.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 30, 2010)

It doesn't offend me. They poke fun at all kinds of people, like the post officer.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 30, 2010)

CAO said:


> I got your back.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ejawJVHPjLQ
> 
> Forgot how to embed....too much school learnin'.



The one I saw this morning was 30 seconds of just the medic, her partner and the patient singing.  It was not as offensive as that one, just disturbing.  

I'm sick of the guys can't help but drool over hot chicks stereotype, too, but that's just me.


----------



## CAO (Sep 30, 2010)

Bah...can't seem to find the 30 second one, but here's the 15 second:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E72rMhYohdo


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 30, 2010)

CAO said:


> Bah...can't seem to find the 30 second one, but here's the 15 second:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E72rMhYohdo



That's it.  Thanks.  Your google skillz are noted.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Sep 30, 2010)

Not from a food standpoint, but a business stand point: Isnt BK late in the game interms of breakfast? lol I know Wendys wont even touch the subject and Micky D's seems to have the monopoly to the breakfast fast food lol


----------



## subliminal1284 (Sep 30, 2010)

Incorrect, some wendys do breakfast but not all. There is one around here that does but the rest dont.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 1, 2010)

subliminal1284 said:


> Incorrect, some wendys do breakfast but not all. There is one around here that does but the rest dont.



Wow really? What do they serve haha


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 1, 2010)

Burger King has been serving breakfast for years. When they recently started doing these commercials about "now serving breakfast", I couldn't (and still can't) figure out why they're making it seem like it's something new. I used to like to get the Bacon Egg & Cheese Croissan'Wich. In fact, the Croissan'Wich was introduced in 1983; I can't quickly tell if that's when BK started breakfast at all, or if they'd already been doing it prior to then. So that's at least 27 years that BK has been doing breakfast.

As for the commercials...I don't find this one insulting at all. They're trying to be amusing, not insulting. I don't think they particularly succeeded at being funny, mind you. In terms of deciding whether or not I'm feeling insulted, I give a lot of leeway if I think the potential offender was just trying to be funny, not seriously trying to be insulting.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 1, 2010)

I hope no one who is against this commercial laughs whenever a commercial lampoons any trade or profession.


----------



## beandip4all (Oct 1, 2010)

The only thing I find offensive about the commercials is the sheer stupidity of the jingle... and also how disgusting the food looks!


----------



## LondonMedic (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't think it's Burger King you have to worry about dragging your profession into disrepute.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 1, 2010)

LondonMedic said:


> I don't think it's Burger King you have to worry about dragging your profession into disrepute.



Excellent point. Could not say it any better myself.


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 1, 2010)

beandip4all said:


> The only thing I find offensive about the commercials is the sheer stupidity of the jingle... and also how disgusting the food looks!



I agree with the first half of your statement, but not the second half...and I have the fat *** to prove it. :blush:


----------



## BloodyGauze (Oct 2, 2010)

*burger king paramedic commercial*

You can find the whole 30 second commercial on this face book group page. 

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=147369548626526&ref=mf

The link is also on the fan page www.facebook.com/wantynu


----------



## SignorSchnitzel (Oct 2, 2010)

i laughed so hard when i saw that commercial hahaha


----------



## NetMatrix (Oct 4, 2010)

It seems the more BK does more commercials the more stupid they get.  I looked at the one's that were on the links on this thread; now they had a funny part to them, but over all they were just stupid.  BK is just trying to attract whoever they can to eat at their fast food joints because of the financial problems they are currently facing.  This is just my opinion though.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think we should get rid of commercials all together haha


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2010)

EMS/LEO505 said:


> I think we should get rid of commercials all together haha



How much are you willing to pay for broadcast TV then and how much more for cable?


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 4, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> How much are you willing to pay for broadcast TV then and how much more for cable?



None, thanks to Hulu :lol:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2010)

Yea... I wonder how long Hulu will last if you remove commercials from regular TV. I'm willing to bet not very long. It's like saying cities can save a ton of money by refusing to pay paramedics, fire fighters, and police officers.


----------



## mct601 (Oct 4, 2010)

its just a cheesy commercial. i did find it interesting that they used EMS over fire or police, but whatever.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2010)

...because there are never commercials lampooning police or fire fighters.


----------



## mct601 (Oct 4, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> ...because there are never commercials lampooning police or fire fighters.



thats not my logic behind it. i'm saying most people think of fire or police when thinking of 911/emergency services.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 4, 2010)

NetMatrix said:


> BK is just trying to attract whoever they can to eat at their fast food joints because of the financial problems they are currently facing.  This is just my opinion though.



Ummm... isn't that the goal of any company advertising a product? What were they doing before they were trying to get whoever possible to buy their food?


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 5, 2010)

I laughed.

Everyone needs to lighten up. It's not lampooning our profession any more than other TV shows or movies that inaccurately portray EMS.


----------



## KY_EMT (Oct 22, 2010)

Fox800 said:


> I laughed.
> 
> Everyone needs to lighten up. It's not lampooning our profession any more than other TV shows or movies that inaccurately portray EMS.



I agree....everyone's taking it too seriously.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 22, 2010)

LondonMedic said:


> I don't think it's Burger King you have to worry about dragging your profession into disrepute.



Yep. Unfortunately there are members of our vocation that do that all on their own. (And until things change, we really are just a vocation, not a true profession)


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 22, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Yep. Unfortunately there are members of our vocation that do that all on their own. (And until things change, we really are just a vocation, not a true profession)



/me points to new signature.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 22, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> /me points to new signature.



I didn't notice that till now  I like it


----------

